# THe Mavericks team MVP is????



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Mike Finley

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/columns/20021112/finleyisthemostvaluablem.html


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

I like Michael Finley and Deveney is a decent columnist, but Dirk Nowitzki is the MVP of the Mavs and Steve Nash is second.

Those two are in contention for MVP of the league right now.

Hitman


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

Nowitski is LEAGUE mvp for the first one-tenth of the season.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jsa</b>!
> Nowitski is LEAGUE mvp for the first one-tenth of the season.


TMAC is


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

It's only 1/20 of the season for the Mavs... or closer to it then 1/10... still a long way to go before deciding.

-Petey


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

You gotta love what the Mavs have done soo far into the season. The Big 3 is playing great, Nash, Fin & Dirk, but the team MVP at this point has got to be the Diggler. Dirk is just shooting lights out!!! and taking to the hole much more than he ever did. His post up with the fade away J, just looks so tight and very hard to stop and defend. The Diggler is the team MVP :yes:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> You gotta love what the Mavs have done soo far into the season. The Big 3 is playing great, Nash, Fin & Dirk, but the team MVP at this point has got to be the Diggler. Dirk is just shooting lights out!!! and taking to the hole much more than he ever did. His post up with the fade away J, just looks so tight and very hard to stop and defend. The Diggler is the team MVP :yes:


I feel its a difference because if you take Finley out of the equation, it will hurt Dallas defensively big time. My vote goes to Finley


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I vote for the first tri-split of mvp honors ever!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> I vote for the first tri-split of mvp honors ever!


 I could agree with that


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

nash is the leader of the team i think he makes it all happen. imagine the mavericks without nash? i think he is most valuable player to the mavs


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Finley is good.
But Dirk Nowitzki is the MVP.


----------



## JaK (Aug 13, 2002)

No doubt about it ... Steve is the guy that holds it all together...


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

If the Mavs had to lose Dirk, Nash or Fin for a 20 game stretch, who do you think they could least afford to lose?

Dirk.

Which Maverick is among the top 5-6 players in basketball?

Dirk

The Mavericks team MVP is...Dirk.

Hitman


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hitman</b>!
> If the Mavs had to lose Dirk, Nash or Fin for a 20 game stretch, who do you think they could least afford to lose?
> 
> Dirk.
> ...


Thats the beauty of the Mavs team. Its built so that if anybody did go down they would still sustain a winning record at least. Even with Dirk gone for 20 games they would at least be 500. but the person who probably would hurt us the most would be the loss of Steve Nash. When you have a pg who creates such easy shots that Najara can lead the league in fg %. thats something special.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Thats the beauty of the Mavs team. Its built so that if anybody did go down they would still sustain a winning record at least. Even with Dirk gone for 20 games they would at least be 500. but the person who probably would hurt us the most would be the loss of Steve Nash. When you have a pg who creates such easy shots that Najara can lead the league in fg %. thats something special.


Totally agreed, with NVE out, there is no way they could lose Nash, and then all the duty of bringing it up would fall onto Dirk and Finley.

-Petey


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Totally agreed, with NVE out, there is no way they could lose Nash, and then all the duty of bringing it up would fall onto Dirk and Finley.
> ...


yall forget they got nick. I forgot hes hurt


----------

